# Supersonic DC-8



## Graeme (Jul 12, 2007)

I have always been under the impression that the Tu-144 and Concorde were the only two transport aircraft to achieve supersonic status-until now. Any others?

The DC-8 Supersonic Flight


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2007)

Very cool article. 

The reason they do not count the DC-8 though is because it is actually a Subsonic aircraft.

Very cool that they were able to do so though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2007)

Interesting...

The DC-8 in some respects was superior to the 707. A bit more complicated, it was built like a brick. I was involved in a few "C" checks on them and we like to call them "leaky eights."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2007)

The USAF still uses them for Evacuation and Medivac.


----------

